# Weaving- My new toy



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

My new (used) toy. An 8 shaft table loom. Now to learn to use it!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Love it, I am so jealous. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Always interested in weaving & looms. What do 8 shafts do?


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

CKnits said:


> Always interested in weaving & looms. What do 8 shafts do?


I have to learn, but it allows more complicated weaving patterns. Each shaft or harness (I don't know which is more correct terminology) has heddles. The warp goes through a heddle on one of the shafts. Each shaft has a lever or treadle to lift that shaft and the warps threaded through it. You can lift one or more shafts each time.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow how cool. Have fun enjoy and we want to see the first project from start to finish. You can do it you can do it... So it was new to you. way to go looks almost brand new. You must have gotten a good deal on it.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Are you subscribed to Handwoven? I am, beautiful patterns for all looms, worth it.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I am looking for a 8 harness loom also, but a floor model.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

CKnits said:


> Always interested in weaving & looms. What do 8 shafts do?


I wonder if perhaps you should start with a smaller loom. I have a 15"Rigid Heddle table top loom (and additional floor stand for easier operation) for sale,
listed here recently--but reduced in price to $390 plus shipping. If you need more info, you can send me a PM. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-421977-1.html


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

betty boivin said:


> Are you subscribed to Handwoven? I am, beautiful patterns for all looms, worth it.


I am not but I will check it out! Thanks!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

mama879 said:


> Wow how cool. Have fun enjoy and we want to see the first project from start to finish. You can do it you can do it... So it was new to you. way to go looks almost brand new. You must have gotten a good deal on it.


I'll be sure to post pictures of my start-up (probably a sampler with odd bits of yarn to get to know the loom).

I think it was a good deal ($500). It isn't new, because the newer ones have a slanted top, bringing the shaft levers a bit closer to you, but it is in great shape, very solid, and has 3 different sized reeds and lots of heddles.

I thought about a floor loom and did a lot of looking on the Facebook and Ravelry used equipment boards to learn. I decided on a table loom so I wouldn't have to crawl around on the floor tieing up treadles and because of the smaller footprint. It is a bit heavy, but I can lift it and carry it around. I can put it on the peninsula in my kitchen so I can access both sides during warping and then weave on my desk.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lucky you, that is very nice. How wide is it? Can't tell from the picture. 

Someone asked what 8 harnesses will do. When I took classes years ago, I asked my teacher the same thing as we were learning on 4 harness looms. She explained that weaving flower designs with four harnesses, they are more angular or squarish. With eight harnesses, you can round out or soften the lines in the flowers. Made sense to me at the time.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

betty boivin said:


> I am looking for a 8 harness loom also, but a floor model.


On Facebook, check the group "All Fiber Equipment for Sale".

On Ravelry, check:
Warped Weavers Marketplace
and
Weaver's Cafe Trading Post

This one looks nice--in British Columbia: http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/weavers-and-spinners-trading-post/3512014/1-25

There was one in Maine that sounded good, but I didn't find it on my quick perusal of these boards.

Good luck!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Babalou said:


> Lucky you, that is very nice. How wide is it? Can't tell from the picture.
> 
> Someone asked what 8 harnesses will do. When I took classes years ago, I asked my teacher the same thing as we were learning on 4 harness looms. She explained that weaving flower designs with four harnesses, they are more angular or squarish. With eight harnesses, you can round out or soften the lines in the flowers. Made sense to me at the time.


It is 24" wide with a weaving width of 18".


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

amoamarone said:


> It is 24" wide with a weaving width of 18".


Nice size, you can do a lot with that!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You are going to have so much fun.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

Congratulations! (He said enviously.) It looks like fun.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

If you have a weaving guild nearby, check with them as to equipment and/or classes. I am my husband's caregiver therefore I can't get out to go to the nearest craft guild which is about 25 miles away, but there was a woman there whose husband built looms and there were several who gave lessons. Many guilds also have used equipment to rent or sale.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

brenda m said:


> If you have a weaving guild nearby, check with them as to equipment and/or classes. I am my husband's caregiver therefore I can't get out to go to the nearest craft guild which is about 25 miles away, but there was a woman there whose husband built looms and there were several who gave lessons. Many guilds also have used equipment to rent or sale.


I've been a caregiver (my husband died of ALS) and it is very demanding both emotionally and physically. Take care of yourself too.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you. There are good days and bad days and we have three wonderful daughters who live within 6 miles who help. And my rigid heddle looms and knitting help keep me otherwise occupied; the girls test my projects!


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

That's my next toy! I would love a small 8 shaft loom. I have no idea how to go about using it, but I'd love to have one. 
I have a 32" Rigid Heddle Loom.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

brenda m said:


> Thank you. There are good days and bad days and we have three wonderful daughters who live within 6 miles who help. And my rigid heddle looms and knitting help keep me otherwise occupied; the girls test my projects!


I just saw your woven baby blankets and they are just amazing. It would be great if you could repost them here and the other weavers could see the beauty.


----------

